# Diccionario en Openoffice 2.3

## jdc18

He pasado tratando de instalar el diccionario de openoffice, he leido en todos lados y siempre hablan de un asistente de instalacion de diccionarios en el menu archivo, que no tengo.  (Archivos -> asistentes > ?????)

Intente instalar manualemente y no me funciona, me baje el archivo es_EC.zip, lo descomprimi y lo puse en la  misma carpeta de /usr/lib64/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst.  Modifique el archivo dictionaries.lst

```

 DICT es es_ES es ES
```

No tengo ese asistente de diccionarios.

Tambien fui a Herramientas -> Opciones -> Lingüística->Modulos disponibles de idiomas|| y esta vacio

alguna idea

----------

## x86

Yo lo hice manualmente y funciono, me descargue el es_ES.zip de la web de openoffice ... 

Creo que tu problema es la linea que agregastes al fichero dictionary.lst

```
[/ # cat usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst

# List of All Dictionaries to be Loaded by OpenOffice

# ---------------------------------------------------

# Each Entry in the list have the following space delimited fields

#

# Field 1: Entry Type "DICT" - spellchecking dictionary

#                     "HYPH" - hyphenation dictionary

#                     "THES" - thesaurus files

#

# Field 2: Language code from Locale "en" or "de" or "pt" ...

#

# Field 3: Country Code from Locale "US" or "GB" or "PT"

#

# Field 4: Root name of file(s) "en_US" or "hyph_de" or "th_en_US"

#          (do not add extensions to the name)

DICT es ES es_ES 
```

Fijate en la descripción del orden que te dan en el fichero y en el orden que tu tienes (DICT es ES es_ES  !=   DICT es es_ES es ES)

Saludos

----------

## jdc18

asi estaba me equivoque

```

DICT es es_EC es EC
```

le cambie a 

```

DICT es_EC es EC
```

igual no me sirve

----------

## x86

 *jdc18 wrote:*   

> He pasado tratando de instalar el diccionario de openoffice, he leido en todos lados y siempre hablan de un asistente de instalacion de diccionarios en el menu archivo, que no tengo.  (Archivos -> asistentes > ?????)
> 
> Intente instalar manualemente y no me funciona, me baje el archivo es_EC.zip, lo descomprimi y lo puse en la  misma carpeta de /usr/lib64/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst.  Modifique el archivo dictionaries.lst
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dices que te bajastes el es_EC.zip ??  .. deberias haberte bajado el es_ES.zip , luego fijate de meter en el mismo directorio ( /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/ ) donde esta el dictionary.lst los ficheros: es_ES.aff   y es_ES.dic .

Si tienes esto ya hecho pues abres el openoffice y te vas a :

herramientas -> opciones -> configuración de idioma -> linguistica -> (donde dice idioma predeterminado para los documento) selecciona español pero fijate que tenga a un lado el simbolito abc

Edito: si descargastes el diccionario es_EC.zip, supongo que estas en ecuador asi que tu fichero dictionary.lst debera llevar es_EC en vez de es_ES (debe ser el mismo nombre sin extension de lo que te has descargado)

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que lio al cuete todo esto. Podria Openoffice generar un script o algo que lo configure automaticamente.

Me funciono. Para Argentina es:

DICT es AR es_AR

Fijense si tienen problemas hay un README en el zip que se baja de OO.

----------

## Coghan

 *jdc18 wrote:*   

> He pasado tratando de instalar el diccionario de openoffice, he leido en todos lados y siempre hablan de un asistente de instalacion de diccionarios en el menu archivo, que no tengo.  (Archivos -> asistentes > ?????)
> 
> Intente instalar manualemente y no me funciona, me baje el archivo es_EC.zip, lo descomprimi y lo puse en la  misma carpeta de /usr/lib64/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst.  Modifique el archivo dictionaries.lst
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Creo que desde hace algún tiempo esto ya no hay que hacerlo, si pones en tu make.conf la variable LINGUAS="es es_ES"

 y luego un 

```
emerge -vDN myspell-es

emerge -vDN hunspell
```

 será más que suficiente.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No probe eso. Si hice lo mencionado.

De todos modos deberia de estar escrito en algun lado, no es de mala onda pero estuve un rato hasta hacer andar un diccionario que pesa nada, podrian incluso incluir todos y que cada uno seleccione. Se lo complicado que es hacer software.. y lo complicado que debe ser hacer OpenOffice pero bue.

----------

## Coghan

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> No probe eso. Si hice lo mencionado.
> 
> De todos modos deberia de estar escrito en algun lado, no es de mala onda pero estuve un rato hasta hacer andar un diccionario que pesa nada, podrian incluso incluir todos y que cada uno seleccione. Se lo complicado que es hacer software.. y lo complicado que debe ser hacer OpenOffice pero bue.

 

Al finalizar la compilación de openoffice escupe el siguiente mensaje:

```
        To start OpenOffice.org, run:

        

        $ ooffice

        

        Also, for individual components, you can use any of:

        

        oobase, oocalc, oodraw, oofromtemplate, ooimpress, oomath,

        ooweb or oowriter

        

        Spell checking is now provided through our own myspell-ebuilds, 

        if you want to use it, please install the correct myspell package 

        according to your language needs. 

```

----------

## Coghan

También podéis utilizar la herramienta eselect para configurar el diccionario de openoffice o cambiar de lenguaje el diccionario para los que usen varios idiomas o derivados.

Para ver los diccionarios instalados para openoffice

```
eselect oodict list

Installed dictionary sources that can be set:

  [1]   myspell

    Installed language codes:

      en es
```

Para ver los diccionarios configurados actualmente

```
eselect oodict show

OpenOffice.org configured dictionaries

  [1]   myspell

    Configured language codes from /usr/share/myspell:

      es gl
```

Para añadir un diccionario que quieras usar, por ejemplo el catalán (ca), una vez realices el emerge quedará activado.

```
emerge myspell-ca
```

Para desactivar un diccionario sin desistalarlo

```
eselect oodict unset myspell-ca
```

----------

